# Rod Thread



## CDL (May 14, 2008)

Can anybody tell me the difference between the rod thread sold at Jann's and other places and nylon thread sold at hobby stores or walmart?


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

If you're wrapping rods, it's probably all the same since there's no tension in that process. If you're wrapping jigs, you'd have to test it for sure. I've used some thread from Joann Fabric that looked the same as the Gudebrod I had been using and I kept busting it at the same tension I had been accusmtomed too. Pitched it all in the trash after a couple jigs.


----------



## 3xHebb (Nov 10, 2007)

CDL,I have never tried the thread from the craft stores but I know that there are different types and diameter threads used for rod wrapping some of them require a color preserver and some of them don't. I bought a couple pacific bay spinning rod kits and I really liked the finished look of the guide windings.You might want to check out a few web sites there is alot of info out there on building rods,mudhole has a great selection of rod building products as well as jann's,just google rod wrapping and you can learn just about any thing you want to know about the craft. Shoot me a pm if you have any questions I may be able to help you.


----------

